# locking lug nuts and PCD



## ebolean (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you think the good folks at the PC would install locking lug nuts if I bring them when I pick up my car?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ebolean said:


> Do you think the good folks at the PC would install locking lug nuts if I bring them when I pick up my car?


Won't hurt to ask although don't be disappointed if they say no. It's a small enough ask but they may not have the blessing from BMW to perform customer requested work, no matter how small.

Worst off, just drive to a dealership after the PCD... locking lugs aren't a big deal to install.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

They drilled the holes in my front bumper to place a license plate bracket, so I would think installing the lug nuts wouldn't be an issue. 

Just ask as soon as you arrive.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If I remember correctly, they are not supposed to install any add on items. This might be small enough that they go ahead and put them on for you, but I think it does technically violate their rules. N4S


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

They tend to be so accommodating there, that I suspect they might do it for you.

Just so you know though -- the PC is in a pretty good neighborhood.


----------



## Bennett_L (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll definitely check for the book. I signed in Munich so it would be good symmetry.


----------

